# Puppy schedule? Worried our little one is not sleeping enough?



## gateau (Jan 1, 2015)

We brought our new puppy home 2 weeks ago and it's been intense! A lot of work the first week (pee and poo everywhere, waking up every hour during the night, etc etc, puppies!) but, of course, a lot of joy, hugs, and play. Things settled down during the 2nd week and now she only wakes up once or twice during the night, and is regularly (95% of the time) using her indoor potty! However, she only gets about 14 hours of sleep per day (10 hours at night and about 4 one hour naps during the day). Don't puppies need more, in the range of 16 to 20 hours per day? She's 11 weeks old. Her vet said she's doing well and I shouldn't worry but I wonder if it's not best for her to get more sleep? 

I think being awake is too exciting for her; i.e., too many cuddles, fun play, and interesting outings. I work from home -- or I used to before puppy moved in!  and she's so incredibly cute that I find it hard to ignore her so I pick her up for a cuddle, quick walk, or play. She loves indoor play (we live in an apartment) and is quite active and strong for a little one, battling soft balls that are 5 to 10 times the size of her little head! We also have a very social household, with friends dropping by every day. She seems to love the attention.

Today I can no longer ignore my deadlines so I've spent the entire morning working and after a few attempts to get my attention, she gave up and napped. This is the first time she's done a long morning nap (2.5 hours!). Should I encourage her to rest and nap more, place her bed in a more quiet area, leave her home more, etc? She seems happy and well balanced with the current schedule so if she sleeps more, will I be potentially causing bored puppy problems? will more sleep in the day mean that she'll get less at night? I can always experiment and see what happens but I would love to know about your experiences and what your puppy schedules are like.

Thanks in advance for any tips you can share!

Here are a few pics of our cutie.


----------



## gateau (Jan 1, 2015)

Oops, I didn't upload the photos properly. here they are ...


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

Wow, that is one cute pup for sure!!! Congrats on the fun new addition to the family.

I also work from home and Zeke (my puppy) similarly would be in high gear all day if I let him. My vet said 14 - 16 hours of sleep is fine as long as it is quality sleep and not a 10 minute nap that is routinely interrupted. She said to look out for signs of sleep deprivation (overly biting, anxious, fearful, overly vocal, potty accidents, etc.) and to create times for him to rest since he won't always do that himself.

Sounds like you found a good solution in letting her rest while you work and resist the temptation to cuddle and play during her nap time. I found that when I create opportunities, Zeke will nap, and when he's had enough sleep he'll be up and active and not 'oversleep'. If I don't play with him due to work, he'll find a toy and play in my office.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

Oh I missed you also asked about schedules. Here's ours for most days:

Awake at 7am - potty break outside, breakfast

7:30ish : Walk around the neighborhood/park

8:30ish - 5pm: I work and take breaks every couple/few hours and play, do quick obedience training, cuddle, run outside etc. Zeke naps, plays in my office or wanders the house to find treats and toys I've hidden randomly. But he gets to nap when he is ready and I only play when he's up and active, I don't wake him.

5:30 : Dinner for Zeke

6:00 : Walk to the park to play

7:00 - 10:00 : Fun time, play time, training, etc. (sometimes he takes an hour nap if I'm watching TV during this time)

10:00pm : Zeke to sleep and he doesn't wake until 7am


----------



## gateau (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks Adorable! it's great to get some reassurance (first time with a puppy!) and to see Zeke's schedule. It looks like Zeke is a lucky dog (and super cute) with lots of time with you.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Schedules and nap time are very important.
Beautiful pics!


----------



## gateau (Jan 1, 2015)

I think I may have created the beginnings of separation anxiety. After a morning of ignoring her to do my work (i.e., 2.5 hours straight), I did a quick cuddle and play, and then left her with a big bowl of lunch and her favourite toys, and went off to do groceries. I was gone for one hour and when I returned, my neighbour told me that she barked for one hour! I left her alone last week two other times for one hour each time and had photo booth video going each time (have I already mentioned that I'm a first time puppy mom?) The first time she barked for 5 minutes and then settled down to eat and nap. The 2nd time she barked for only one minute! and then settled down to nap. Today after not spending as much time with her before leaving her alone, she barked for an entire hour! Is it a coincidence? or related to this morning? Should I continue with this new schedule, hoping she'll get used to it? or dial it back and ease into it? i.e., work for 30 minutes, play for 15, etc. and then each day add a bit more work time?


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

There are others on this forum much more informed and experienced with various behaviors and training, so my input should be taken as very novice. I have read that the gradual separation helps alleviate separation anxiety, but I've also read that people sometimes attribute SA to behaviors that aren't really SA (which involves drooling, anxiety, fear, etc - true anxiety vs barking because they want you there). So perhaps she's not quite at the dreaded SA stage yet.

I wonder if the fact that she was well rested and napped this time led to her barking the entire time, whereas the prior times she had been playing a lot and was ready to rest when you left that she settled more quickly? Perhaps try to play with her for a bit before leaving next time so she is ready for a nap while you are gone?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

gateau said:


> I think I may have created the beginnings of separation anxiety. After a morning of ignoring her to do my work (i.e., 2.5 hours straight), I did a quick cuddle and play, and then left her with a big bowl of lunch and her favourite toys, and went off to do groceries. I was gone for one hour and when I returned, my neighbour told me that she barked for one hour! I left her alone last week two other times for one hour each time and had photo booth video going each time (have I already mentioned that I'm a first time puppy mom?) The first time she barked for 5 minutes and then settled down to eat and nap. The 2nd time she barked for only one minute! and then settled down to nap. Today after not spending as much time with her before leaving her alone, she barked for an entire hour! Is it a coincidence? or related to this morning? Should I continue with this new schedule, hoping she'll get used to it? or dial it back and ease into it? i.e., work for 30 minutes, play for 15, etc. and then each day add a bit more work time?


There is a BIG difference between this and true separation anxiety, which is a serious disorder. This is a puppy training issue. Try going out for shorter periods more frequently. Once a week for a puppy the age of yours is SO far apart that it barely counts.

I'd also try to do the "alone training" not RIGHT on top of her having to be more self-sufficient in the house. If you need her to hang while you work for an extended period, make sure you give her some good, strenuous exercise as well as "you" time, before you expect her to stay by herself. Then she'll be tired and more likely to relax when you go out.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I found Ollie did better if I gave him regularly scheduled naps in his crate, closed, just like at bedtime. The extra benefit is he has no issues when I put him in there to go out. He loves his crate and now he goes in there for his own scheduled naps, to get away from us, ha,ha.


----------



## gateau (Jan 1, 2015)

Great advice! Thank you! it makes sense to tire her out before i leave her alone. that would explain the difference between this alone time and the other two.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm not an expert. Just speaking from some trial and error. Daisy has the same problem and I found playing some puppy relaxation music that I find on Youtube to be quite soothing for her. I just leave my iPad on right by her ex-pen and eventually it actually calms her down. Sometimes I play it when we're just hanging out and I know she needs a nap, even I end up being lulled to sleep! :biggrin1: There's a Youtube channel called "Relax My Dog" that has an extensive playlist. We even leave it on for her when we have to go run an errand and can't bring her along. We also spray a little puppy calming spray on her bed or leave one of my shirts for her to snuggle with. It's not perfect, but it sure helps.


----------



## gateau (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks Lina!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I love the regularly scheduled nap idea.


----------



## gateau (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks again everyone! Our Izzy is sleeping more (she's taking a long nap right now, in fact)! and you were all right about her not having separation anxiety. After a good bit of vigourous play and cuddle sessions, I can leave her alone in the house for an hour or so, or I can work on the computer and she's fine. She is such a cutie and a quick learner! Thanks again


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

gateau said:


> Thanks again everyone! Our Izzy is sleeping more (she's taking a long nap right now, in fact)! and you were all right about her not having separation anxiety. After a good bit of vigourous play and cuddle sessions, I can leave her alone in the house for an hour or so, or I can work on the computer and she's fine. She is such a cutie and a quick learner! Thanks again


A LOT of separation anxiety (not all, but a lot) is made by well-meaning owners who don't handle it right in those first few weeks. Good for you for asking the right questions and getting on top of it!


----------



## gateau (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks Karen! I really think this is such an incredibly helpful forum and I know you're one of the main contributors! The advice and support on this forum is amazing.


----------

